# Face clipping?



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi

Hope I'm not about to commit a cardinal poo sin but I'm interested to know if anyone clips their poos face? I did see a pic in a thread yesterday that had a dog with a small moustache and it looked as if its face had then been clipped and I really liked the look it may be that the dog naturally smooth cheeks. I cant find the pic again as I was going to save it to show my groomer.

Im not one for facial hair on my men and I'm the same with beards and moustaches on my dogs (dont tell me I shouldn't have got poos then....) I dont want a total poodle clip out but a nice neat wee tache and clean cheeks iykwim.

The facial fuzz is starting on Mitzy already LOL

Does anyone have their poo like that and if so can you post up pics please? 

If it is a total no no then oops!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Each to their own, Sheilagh, in both men and cockapoos! You clip however you like! Enneirda who used to post on here always shaved her dog's face, I think. You could try searching for her pictures. They were always really lovely pics too.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Try this thread

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=1718


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks Louise for going to the trouble of finding the thread for me.

Hmmmm just too poodley I feel. Id like a wee tache rather than clean shaved. Interesting to see what they are like totally shaved tho but a bit too much for me. Somewhere in between I'd like.

I think I'm going to have to learn to groom or I will drive a groomer mad LOL


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

Freddie once came home from the groomers and they'd shaved the top of his nose. It was a bit of a shock but we got used to it. I must admit I let it grow back, but here's a pic for you, but he's still a bit straight-from-the-groomer-bouffant in it:


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Thats the look I like! Still has a wee tache but has a nice neat face and easy to see eyes.

Gorgeous boy! Thanks Jo for posting up the pics.


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

Not like this then-









  

Hard to believe it's the same dog, just with his pre-groom tache!


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

I would love him even with the massive hairy tache as he is gorgeous but if he was mine I would be chasing him about with a pair of scissors.....


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ah, I see. My groomer wanted to do that to Rosie and I had to request no nose shaving, so I'm sure you'll be able to get it done at a groomers. Excellent pictures! I love how if different 'poos all look and I love that we can all have such different favourite looks with the same doggies!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I actually agree  My preference is no beard (especially seen as I have two female dogs) I like the beard/under chin area to be kept as short as we can but still in a balance with the rest of the face. I'm not sure i'd want to nose shaved or not BUT I wish we could do something about how fast the fur around her eyes grow because she never looks like she can see & she looks gorgeous when we can see her eyes :/
So it's difficult to get it just right & keep it there! :/


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I cut Teddy's beard the other day and it made him look really puppy-like again. My daughter was in hoots when I said -'Heavens, it takes 10 years off him' especially as he is only a year and 10 months old at the moment. The long beard did make him look older though


----------

